# Can UBER track us in this forum?



## roadroller4k (Jan 29, 2020)

Guys do you think if uber can track our comments, posts as well as screenshots to create a profile and database match with them? I kinda feel the amount of info we share and discuss here can easily be tracked to match which can be used against us. What do you think?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

r u worried?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Can they? Sure some of us. 

Do they? Not a chance.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

All the smack-talk that goes down in this forum has had no bearing on Uber’s ability to recruit a never-ending supply of ants. If that day comes, Uber will make a cash-offer to purchase this forum for the purpose of matching our IP numbers to their database so they can destroy us. Until that time, Dara and his buddies probably spend time in here laughing at our despair while awaiting the day we are all replaced by their self-driving cars.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The old manager here at our Hub admitted they check it out. He said they have figured out who a couple of the members are based off their post. In fact we have a whole thread devoted to him&#128517; I offered to let him come and do a ride along with me sometime but he never took me up on the offer&#129335;&#127996;

https://uberpeople.net/threads/welcome-dave-britton.254756/


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

roadroller4k said:


> Guys do you think if uber can track our comments, posts as well as screenshots to create a profile and database match with them? I kinda feel the amount of info we share and discuss here can easily be tracked to match which can be used against us. What do you think?


Absolutely. It is their first priority in the office on Monday morning - what some insignificant nobody troll on UP posted. Seriously.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

roadroller4k said:


> Guys do you think if uber can track our comments, posts as well as screenshots to create a profile and database match with them? I kinda feel the amount of info we share and discuss here can easily be tracked to match which can be used against us. What do you think?


Uber can't even calculate our pay properly. You think they have the ability to create software to match internet posts to drivers and track them? And even if they did, why would they care? They already know their drivers hate them.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

THEY CAN TRACK DEEZ NUTZ.... SORRY MOTHER****ERS


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I have no doubt that in some cases Uber staff could establish who was making posts but wouldn't want to as they have better things to do with their time.

In fact, it would be better if they did keep an eye on issues raised in these forums so they had a better idea of problem areas.

When we had a Greenlight Hub in Canberra, the friendly and helpful staff there did keep an eye on the Canberra forum and definitely knew who I was as they would chat to me about a post every now and then.

They had picked up on the similarity of issues in my posts and the matters that I raised face to face.

We tried to get them to attend one of our rideshare lunches. We have had representatives of Ola, the ACT Government (twice), Canberra Hire Cars and GetMe2 rideshare but never Uber.

I later found out that the Uber contract with staff prevented them from attending events like that.

The days that Uber took an interest in what was said in these forums is but a fond memory.

See:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/end-of-an-era-local-greenlight-hub-closes-permanently-today.237413/.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The only person that has to worry is @Ian Richard Markham because he posts his name, face, address, phone number, and tax returns. If he's not worried, why should we worry?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

If Uber reads my post then they know I’m CRAZY


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

The only people that monitor this forum are psychiatrists doing research.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber contract requires you to sign away rights of your phone.


roadroller4k said:


> Guys do you think if uber can track our comments, posts as well as screenshots to create a profile and database match with them? I kinda feel the amount of info we share and discuss here can easily be tracked to match which can be used against us. What do you think?


----------



## HomerPigeon (Jul 5, 2019)

We know they're all dumb dumbs (specifically the call centre) but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to monitor this site. Just keep a length of anonymity and it's near impossible to link yourself to your online persona.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

roadroller4k said:


> Guys do you think if uber can track our comments, posts as well as screenshots to create a profile and database match with them? I kinda feel the amount of info we share and discuss here can easily be tracked to match which can be used against us. What do you think?


I never gave a &#128169;, truthfully I hope Uber monitors this site, especially that prick Dara.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ever notice someone spill something good for the drivers, and the next day it's gone ?

Plus very un wise to use your phone and log into this site. Or Face book.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ever notice someone spill something good for the drivers, and the next day it's gone ?
> 
> Plus very un wise to use your phone and log into this site. Or Face book.


&#129300; I don't care !!!


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

lowest earnings on Uber in 3 years inc today five hrs $57 ..my biggest job $10 ..since posting about being ripped off on along trip .
Have not had a Uber XL job in 3 days on Gold Coast .. about to go under .. after major car service rego due .
i try day after day to earn a fair days wage .. but I know my access to work is being manipulated by an algorithm with no concept of the real world.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Probably. Especially those like me that use their real name.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Told funny!. I got deposed for a law suit so before that I had to give up my user id. They must have spent a ton of hours going over all of my posts here. After all that, amazingly didn't get deactivated.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

There was once a Mod that was extremely inactive on here. Used to only do one thing a week, and that was in the Sydney forum - even though they were based in the US. No longer a mod here as at about the same time as the last round of FUber redundancies. 

Rumours abound outside of this forum. However, surely this is all conspiracy theory stuff, right? Fuber would never stoop that low, surely?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

soontobeautomated said:


> There was once a Mod that was extremely inactive on here. Used to only do one thing a week, and that was in the Sydney forum - even though they were based in the US. No longer a mod here as at about the same time as the last round of FUber redundancies.
> 
> Rumours abound outside of this forum. However, surely this is all conspiracy theory stuff, right? Fuber would never stoop that low, surely?


Low is what ridesharing IS. All that's required is your ip addy which drivers allow/provided when they sign up. Then there's the background shenanigans-don't fool yourself.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Well if Ubers listening..... Go **** yourselves. Sorry ass company with no Morales .


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Sorry ass company with no Morales .


No, they do have a Morales at uber, Eduardo Morales I think his name is.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

So you telling me you don't send Uber support penis pictures when Uber piss you off? Or is that just me...


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ever notice someone spill something good for the drivers, and the next day it's gone ?
> 
> Plus very un wise to use your phone and log into this site. Or Face book.


Paranoid much? How's the tin foil hat? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

roadroller4k said:


> Guys do you think if uber can track our comments, posts as well as screenshots to create a profile and database match with them? I kinda feel the amount of info we share and discuss here can easily be tracked to match which can be used against us. What do you think?


Uber can simply offer money to UP owners to get email address corresponding to usernames and then they can identify the most damaging members. To be on the safe side don't use the email address that you use for Uber account in UP account.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

nozm212 said:


> Uber can simply offer money to UP owners to get email address corresponding to usernames and then they can identify the most damaging members. To be on the safe side don't use the email address that you use for Uber account in UP account.


Wow!

Thanks, there's an idea &#128161;

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nozm212 said:


> offer money to UP owners to get email addres


hopefully the site owner has a set of iron *.* and that won't happen. In my case if Uber can't figure who I am, they are totally clueless.


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> hopefully the site owner has a set of iron *.* and that won't happen. In my case if Uber can't figure who I am, they are totally clueless.


When it comes to online privacy there is no hoping and no trusting. There are many possibilities of privacy breaches where users have no control and you don't know how capable are those who are in charge of protecting it. The entire database of this site can be leaked out to public. If hackers can hack banks and mega corporations, nothing is safe.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nozm212 said:


> The entire database of this site can be leaked out


you are aware Google indexes this site like in real time?


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> you are aware Google indexes this site like in real time?


Google does not index everything. My post was about password protected information that Google cannot read e.g. your email address tied to the account unless you put that email in a publicly accessible field on your profile.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nozm212 said:


> Google does not index everything.


I was referring to the messages; indexed realtime. My email address? Yeah, I'm worried about that (alone) being hacked. What's a few more spam notes to block. Thread is about Uber figuring out who is who based on messages and screen names, btw. For some of us it wouldn't be hard to figure it out.....Just saying.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

And those would be our shills.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

roadroller4k said:


> Guys do you think if uber can track our comments, posts as well as screenshots to create a profile and database match with them? I kinda feel the amount of info we share and discuss here can easily be tracked to match which can be used against us. What do you think?


The whole world can read these forums
be careful what you say on these forums
If you say nice things about Uber you might get heaps of trip requests 
If you say bad things about Uber you might have a crap week & get not many requests 
So just be careful & yes like google & co they build a profile on everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ubercadabra said:


> The whole world can read these forums
> be careful what you say on these forums
> If you say nice things about Uber you might get heaps of trip requests
> If you say bad things about Uber you might have a crap week & get not many requests
> So just be careful & yes like google & co they build a profile on everyone :biggrin:


We'll just for the record, I've always been the one saying Uber is the best.&#128513;&#128526;
So cast your UberCadabra Spells on me and make me a rich Uber chick


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

I have spoken to Journalists from major news agencies in Sydney that do use the forum to comment on recent trends or issue facing drivers.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Waingro said:


> I have spoken to Journalists from major news agencies in Sydney that do use the forum to comment on recent trends or issue facing drivers.


One would hope so.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Waingro said:


> I have spoken to Journalists from major news agencies in Sydney that do use the forum to comment on recent trends or issue facing drivers.


Dito


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

roadroller4k said:


> Guys do you think if uber can track our comments, posts as well as screenshots to create a profile and database match with them? I kinda feel the amount of info we share and discuss here can easily be tracked to match which can be used against us. What do you think?


100%


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes, but they can't order drone strikes anymore. So you should be fine.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Just use a fake name and add another email address. I don't use my phone for this just and old tablet to keep up with everything on here.


----------



## Tda85 (Feb 11, 2019)

roadroller4k said:


> Guys do you think if uber can track our comments, posts as well as screenshots to create a profile and database match with them? I kinda feel the amount of info we share and discuss here can easily be tracked to match which can be used against us. What do you think?


Yes.

They are watching you right now.

(Ps. There's a mosquito sitting on your left ear)


----------



## Jules66 (Feb 22, 2017)

Here is the real question. Who created UberPeople and why?

It's a large hosted platform with Moderators that jump in every now and then to control your speach and therefore your thoughts. This doesn't come cheap.

Do I think Uber wants to hear what we think and say and in an environment they can control? Maybe. Or maybe UberPeople is really the Matrix, the machine that allows us a happy fantasy world so the Uber machine can feed off our production.

Maybe it's time to take the pill.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

There's someone from the Hub standing outside my window looking at me. 
Uber can definitely track us.
Same like Zucky and Trumpy.
Better put your best Johnson forward, at least give them something to talk about.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber has teamed up with the scientology church


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m 100% positive Uber knows who I am from my screenshots. And I don’t care because I don’t drive for Uber anymore. 

Uber is a vile company that treats drivers like crap! Go to Hell Uber! I await the day you’ll be bankrupt.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

nozm212 said:


> Uber can simply offer money to UP owners to get email address corresponding to usernames and then they can identify the most damaging members. To be on the safe side don't use the email address that you use for Uber account in UP account.


Yeah sure, Uber can't get their GPS to function, do you seriously think that their IT guys are that smart.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I await the day you'll be bankrupt.


that will be a long wait At current burn rate they have 3 plus years of cash. Over 10 billion in cash or near equivalents.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> that will be a long wait At current burn rate they have 3 plus years of cash. Over 10 billion in cash or near equivalents.


True it may take a few years, but they'll be gone some day. Each lawsuit will diminish their cash quicker. The driver in VA who chased the driver that hit him, while his pax were pleading with him to stop and let them out, will cost them millions. More lawsuits will be coming.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> , but they'll be gone some day.


Nope. There might be mergers or not so nice assimilation's, but RS here to stay. Think for Uber USA only, 3-5m rides ave per day n growing.........


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Nope. There might be mergers or not so nice assimilation's, but RS here to stay. Think for Uber USA only, 3-5m rides ave per day n growing.........


R/S may be here to stay but that doesn't mean Uber will be. Uber is losing popularity here and many said they're using Lyft or cabs here more. We have a lot more independent cab companies than I ever saw years ago.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Uber is losing popularity here


Not here n not nationally. Growing. That 3-5m ave rides per day is already months old stat. Uber ain't going no where anytime soon. Mergers, sure. Take overs, maybe. When I drive SFO n the 2k RS lots are empty, maybe I'll agree to the "losing popularity" idea.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

roadroller4k said:


> Guys do you think if uber can track our comments, posts as well as screenshots to create a profile and database match with them? I kinda feel the amount of info we share and discuss here can easily be tracked to match which can be used against us. What do you think?


They don't care


----------



## Dystopian Algorithm Serf (Aug 12, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Plus very un wise to use your phone and log into this site. Or Face book.


Assume everything is tracked. Either through unintentional data leakage, data selling or yet to be outed "surveillance capitalism" mechanisms. Posting here on a device that doesn't have an uber app on it, has had it's browser cookies cleared, and has a browser addon disguising it's "user agent" details (ie your online fingerprint for trackers) and is behind a pay vpn is probably a good start.
Lock down your social media so you only share stuff with friends, and only share tame stuff you'd be prepared to have any future employer or media see, or better still get off social media altogether. On social media YOU are the product for the AI robber barons.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

roadroller4k said:


> Guys do you think if uber can track our comments, posts as well as screenshots to create a profile and database match with them? I kinda feel the amount of info we share and discuss here can easily be tracked to match which can be used against us. What do you think?


Who Gives A F ???


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Just remember....everything you say will be taken down and used against you in a court of law......say nothing, make them do their job.
Facebook will sell your soul for 15 cents, others for even less........


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Dystopian Algorithm Serf said:


> Assume everything is tracked. Either through unintentional data leakage, data selling or yet to be outed "surveillance capitalism" mechanisms. Posting here on a device that doesn't have an uber app on it, has had it's browser cookies cleared, and has a browser addon disguising it's "user agent" details (ie your online fingerprint for trackers) and is behind a pay vpn is probably a good start.
> Lock down your social media so you only share stuff with friends, and only share tame stuff you'd be prepared to have any future employer or media see, or better still get off social media altogether. On social media YOU are the product for the AI robber barons.


Talk being paranoid &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------

